# Playalinda update



## SEAREAK (Oct 3, 2005)

It was another great day on the beach today with the exception of a mass influx of sea weeds. Nevertheless, the wife and myself landed 10 pomps (the majority were heavy weights to about four pounds), 2 bull whitings and a lady fish. the majority of fish were caught on the falling tide


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Anybody fishing Playalinda lately?. I heard that pomps are moving in that area. With East wind, I guest it is hard to cast pass first or second break. Any updated fishing report would be appreciate.


----------



## SEAREAK (Oct 3, 2005)

Some of my friends fished the beach yesterday and landed 6 pompd and 16 bull whiting. I will be there either tomorrow or Thursday and will post a report.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

I went to playalinda on Wed. for 3 hours and Caught total of 5 pomps and 15 bull whitings. All caught on fresh peel shrimp and sand flea on out going tide. I went back on Thursday for 2 hours and caught 14 whitings but pomps disappear. Good total of 5 hours of fishing.


----------



## SEAREAK (Oct 3, 2005)

Was there yesterday and landed 8 pomps and 9 bull whitings. Had 1 breakoff on something rather big but did not see what it was. Saw one guy landed 1 large flounder.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi SEAREAK,
I fished at lot (Parking) number 11 on Thursday. What's lot number you fished yesterday? Did you use peeled shrimp or sand flea?. I plan to go fishing on Sunday (tomorrow). Any hint to catch more pomps would be appreciate.


----------



## SEAREAK (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi DVO, I fished lot# 1 yesterday . There was a lot of sea weed, which almost made it impossible to fish. You will have some success fishing on the falling tide when the sea weeds be at it's minimum. Landed 8 huge pomps using sand fleas. I fished next a commercial guy, who was catching endless pomps from the time he arrived until I left. He was reaching the second sand bar using 15' rods and sand fleas ( I guess he caught approximately 40+ pomps while I was there). Hope you have a good day today.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

SEAREAK,
I arrived at lot 11 at 6:00 AM today. Estimated East wind 15-20 mph, eventhought, weatherman said 5-10 mph. Tons of sea weeds, I casted 5 times and reeled in about 10 lbs of sea weeds and call it a day. I left at 7:30 AM.


----------

